# What Do You Think About Gap-Toothed Models?



## Adrienne (Jul 12, 2009)

Photo Source


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 12, 2009)

Not everyone can work the gap but some do.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 12, 2009)

Must I sing Tip Drill by Nelly? LOL


----------



## Andi (Jul 12, 2009)

I donÂ´t like it, honestly. Not just on models, on anyone...unless you just canÂ´t afford braces of course


----------



## Darla (Jul 12, 2009)

a small gap is ok

some of those are larger than that


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't rate it, it's just not that hot.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 12, 2009)

You think they could afford braces ... I don't really think about it, but i dont like it


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Maybe they don't want braces? Maybe they think that the gap in their teeth makes them stand out? To me, that's like telling Cindy Crawford to remove her mole, which a lot of people did.

I think Taylor Warren (model) is absolutely gorgeous, and she has a gap:


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sorta neutral on this one. I have seen worse, but as long as their teeth don't look like this....






then they're fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 12, 2009)

I guess at least they're symmetrical! LOL


----------



## minasdecobre (Jul 13, 2009)

I work my gap!

I've heard people say that gap toothed people are ugly, and then they realize I'm in the room and they go "oh, but you look great, I can't imagine you any other way". Seriously, I don't even think about my gap anymore, and I'm sure people would think I looked better "before" if I fixed it.

And yeah, my gap is a wee bit smaller than the guy's in the pic above, lol.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 13, 2009)

I Dont like it At All!! On People walking down the street the shopping center, the club, MUT Forums I dont really care its no biggie but MODELS............No Not liking it


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *minasdecobre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I work my gap! 
I've heard people say that gap toothed people are ugly, and then they realize I'm in the room and they go "oh, but you look great, I can't imagine you any other way". Seriously, I don't even think about my gap anymore, and I'm sure people would think I looked better "before" if I fixed it.

And yeah, my gap is a wee bit smaller than the guy's in the pic above, lol.

Thank you!

My gap is prolly smaller than his by 1/8"


----------



## lolaB (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a small gap, and I love it. The dentist said I didn't need braces, but he wanted to fill in my gap when I was 12 or 13 and I crieeeeed lol. I think they're all fierce for rocking their gaps rather than punking out and filling it in because the majority doesn't like them.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 13, 2009)

I never thought little gaps were a big deal...I don't really notice them. If they're crooked to the extreme then I'd probably notice.


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 13, 2009)

i think some girl on americas next top model freaked out because tyra wanted to fix her gap teeth.


----------



## Karren (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a gap and it never really bothered me.. Great for spitting!! Lol.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the tiniest gap and it never stopped me!

If you got it, flaunt it. Unless it's ugly, of course!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont like it, honestly. Not just on models, on anyone...unless you just canÂ´t afford braces of course I agree.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with it.....i guess because I have a gap myself.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mollydolly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think some girl on americas next top model freaked out because tyra wanted to fix her gap teeth. danielle evans?






tbh from googling it looks like she's had it filled in since she won.

i don't mind gap teeth, i LOVE madonnas'.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tbh from googling it looks like she's had it filled in since she won. She didn't have it filled in completely, but she agreed to have it made smaller.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 13, 2009)

oh man



i loved her whole gap toothed, rednecked kinda thing she had going on.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 13, 2009)

Me too, lol. But it was kind of hard to understand her sometimes. I'm just glad she's doing well.


----------



## Annelle (Jul 14, 2009)

honestly I think "not American" and then get over t. "Perfect teeth" was/is such a trend in the US -- I don't think that a lot of other countries obsess about it nearly as much as we do.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jul 21, 2009)

I think a small gap is adorable


----------



## daer0n (Jul 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a gap and it never really bothered me.. Great for spitting!! Lol. Lmao @ the spitting comment!
I have a gap too, and while it isn't THAT noticeable, i used to HATE it! now, i am used to it, and i have seen a loooot of people with a gap in between their teeth [Madonna too!] and honestly, i have learned to not care about it and see it as another feature that makes people unique, like dimples, a lot of people have dimples and while some think that they are cute, some others think that they're ugly and that they look like holes on your cheeks LOL. I have dimples AND a gap in my teeth *shrugs* so what



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, right? and i think everything is a matter of perception. -Not everyone is born with what people would call 'perfect teeth' or perfect _anything_, if the models don't find it unattractive and feel comfortable that way, why not? I think society standards have become too 'stiff' and want everyone to look manequin perfect, nowadays, nothing is allowed, no stretchmarks, no cellulite, no baldness, no 'curves' on your body, no big butts, no wrinkles, no nothing, now we're going to criticize people with gaps in their teeth? Lmao, seriously, what else are we going to come up with? eventually people are not going to be allowed to be humans, cause humans are not perfect.

What do i think about Gap toothed models? i think that people forget that they are human beings like the rest of us, and put them up in a level where they consider them to be absolutely perfect, that they cannot have or show any defects/imperfections, whatever you want to call it. Come on...they go to the bathroom too, they're just like the rest of us, we can't be that harsh on them, let the gap toothed people be haha.


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 26, 2009)

It has never really bothered me. There is so much more that make up a persons looks. Slam on that glossy and all I see is a big shiny smiley face.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 26, 2009)

looking at those pics, that ANTM star is so cute! and Madonna doesn't look bad with a gap. I think the first pics were much larger gaps, and also, it was like they were specifically PUSHING it, you know? as a trend.

I think a natural gap can suit the personality of the person who has it, and also look kind of cute, but I think the person has to rock it.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 30, 2009)

I think like most things image related if the person is confident with it then they can work it.

I personally think there's nothing wrong with models having gaps between their teeth, it's a very nice change from those huge perfect porcelein veneers many celebs seem to have these days, which actually quite scare me, they look like they have too many teeth in their mouth.


----------



## tonimitchelx (Sep 3, 2011)

you cant really help having a gap in your teeth. you either get braces or you dont


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 3, 2011)

Lauren Hutton made a fortune as a model. She had a very discernible gap in her front teeth.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 3, 2011)

What if they had braces as kids to fix the gaps in their teeth and then got a gap done as adults? I like the perfect-toothed models a lot better


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh I miss my dear sweet Daeron! Couldn't agree with her more.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't like gaps. I had one as a kid, and it bothered me. When i had to get braces, i got it removed.


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 5, 2011)

I think its good. People obsess about being perfect all the time, having the perfect straight, gap-less teeth.

All that pain and suffering to "correct" it and make us look like everyone else.

Our differences and our uniqueness is what makes us beautiful, if we all looked like perfect barbie we would all be boring!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 6, 2011)

depends on the rest of the face.  If you are butt, gap or not, you're still butt :/


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 6, 2011)

so true!
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> depends on the rest of the face.  If you are butt, gap or not, you're still butt :/


----------



## machete (Sep 21, 2011)

For younger girls they are ok, but the older they get the smiles become weird


----------

